# Heir To The North: Cover Reveal!



## chopper (Feb 28, 2015)

And here it is!





If you need a reminder, here’s the deal:

*The Warlock Malessar destroyed Caenthell centuries ago, murdering the High King Jedrell and his bride, and cursing the land itself. Since that time, the mountain kingdom has become little more than a dark legend, and the bloodline of the High Kings has been lost.*

*Until now.*

*Old soldier Baum and heroic warrior Meredith seek to defeat Malessar and his foul curse. Conscripted into their quest, young Cassia quickly realises she could make her name as a storyteller by witnessing such an epic confrontation. But neither of her companions are quite as they appear, and the truth lies deep within stories Cassia has not yet heard.*

*By the time she discovers that both Baum and the Warlock have hidden devastating secrets from each other for centuries, it may be too late. Cassia must decide which side she will stand upon and for whom she will fight – for Malessar, or for The Heir To The North.*

*Coming in paperback and e-formats from Kristell Ink/Grimbold Booksin Summer 2015, The Heir to the North is an epic fantasy of legends, love, and slow revenge.*

That’s Meredith and Cassia right there on the cover – ready for action, ready to take the fight to Malessar, ready to reclaim Caenthell. I love the traditional feel of this – it’s about the characters themselves, rather than a slightly abstract object (with apologies to fans of slightly abstract objects – I have nothing against you!), and I think it reflects the tone of the first stage of Cassia’s journey and the way she sees that quest herself. Optimism and heroics, that’s what Cassia wants! Ah, naivety… 

Our artist, Jorge Torres (you can see his work here) has done a proper spiffing job on this. His work on the cover for the sequel, The High King’s Vengeance, takes it to another (darker, more desperate) level – but that, dear reader, is a reveal for another day…

Meanwhile, if this tempts you to adding it to your TBR pile, here’s a link to Goodreads…


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 28, 2015)

Great cover, Stephen. Who's the artist?

Anyway very pleased for you and I will share this. 

EDIT: I see the artist now. I should have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 28, 2015)

Tis lovely,lovely, lovely. Sprinkles lucky pixie dust!,


----------



## chopper (Feb 28, 2015)

Jorge Torres, Gary - the link is in brackets in the post. and thank you both!


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 28, 2015)

I noticed...your such a writer luvvy now. Haha!


----------



## chopper (Feb 28, 2015)

i know, i have to use proper capitals and everything..... (sometimes)


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 28, 2015)

This time next year we will be eating canapes, drinking champaign with our little fingers in the air, saying, "Do you remember them old peasants on Chrons?"

LOL


----------



## chopper (Feb 28, 2015)

careful, i _am _an old peasant...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2015)

Great cover!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 28, 2015)

That's a very effective cover, and will look wonderful even in the smaller size that will appear on the amazons.


----------



## ratsy (Feb 28, 2015)

Congrats Chopper, and the cover looks cool. The book blurb is intriguing.


----------



## Juliana (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats Chopper!


----------



## The Judge (Feb 28, 2015)

Lovely cover, chopper. But how long did you have to pose for the artist to get that likeness of you?


----------



## chopper (Feb 28, 2015)

not long, but i had to pump iron for months beforehand, i tell thee.


----------



## ralphkern (Mar 1, 2015)

The (arguably) oversized characters will be great on the thumbnails used on Amazon. It will keep the integrity of your cover well... whether by accident or design, you have something very good and progressive that will work.

Although maybe change the color of your name? Fades into the sky, would be a shame to miss out on that. 

And all Bis and Tris in the gym I see, Chopper.  Tut the glamor muscles!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice cover.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats, Chopper!!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 1, 2015)

I think that's a pretty good cover. My one minus point is that your name could maybe be in black, not white. Or, darken the shadow - or outline ('stroke' in Photoshop) the text. Looks good overall, though.


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice cover!


----------

